# Urgent: Need new PSU for AMD Athlon x II 640



## fire (Jul 2, 2012)

Need new Psu for following config:
AMD Athlon II 640 CPU
Gigabyte 880 GM Usb3 MB
4Gb DDR3 corsair RAM
SATA HD + SATA DVD Writer

Budget: 1500 to 3000
Old PSU (Cooler Master CM 350 Plus) is dead


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2012)

Corsair CX430v2

Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## fire (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks dear...have ordered that...


----------

